# Uber France president arrested



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

French police has arrested the top two leaders of Uber France for being accomplice in the illegal activity of a taxi service. This news hit the wire just 15 minutes ago so there is nothing else to add at this point.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I'd said that these criminal charges were likely.


Yuri Lygotme said:


> French police has arrested the top two leaders of Uber France for being accomplice in the illegal activity of a taxi service.


*French taxi drivers lock down Paris in huge anti UberPOP protest*
_"Uber France GM Thibaud Simphal is likely facing criminal charges.(@tsimphal):https://twitter.com/tsimphal?s=09_








_This is beginning to look like Uber's fate in South Korea:
*Uber CEO faces two years in prison for operating illegal taxi service in South Korea*
And I wonder if TravisK would be taking another Parisian vacation anytime soon?"_


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*The leaders of France and Uber Uber Europe in custody*
*http://bfmbusiness.bfmtv.com/entreprise/les-deux-dirigeants-d-uber-france-en-garde-a-vue-898199.html*

_According to "reliable sources" cited by AFP, the two leaders Uber France are currently in custody, on the sidelines of investigations into the controversial application UberPop. This would be *Simphal Thibault* (CEO of Uber France) and Pierre-Dimitri Gore-Coty (CEO of Uber Europe).
_
_Opened in November 2014, before mobilization taxis against illegal employment in the sector, this preliminary investigation is that customers matchmaking system to transport individuals against remuneration but without paying payroll taxes._

_Uber France was not immediately available for comment. _


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Pierre-Dimitri (@pierre_dimitri): https://twitter.com/pierre_dimitri?s=09


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber France Leaders Arrested For Running Illegal Taxi Company*
*http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/29/uber-france-leaders-arrested-for-running-illegal-taxi-company/*


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I'd said that these criminal charges were likely.
> 
> *French taxi drivers lock down Paris in huge anti UberPOP protest*
> _"Uber France GM Thibaud Simphal is likely facing criminal charges.(@tsimphal):https://twitter.com/tsimphal?s=09_
> ...


He'll be a popular ***** in jail won't he! He will get to enjoy a reaming that UBER hands out to drivers around the world.

He'll come out after UberPop is banned only to start UberPoke!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

It's about time.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

Jesus H Christ, how old is that guy? 25? They can't find an experienced CEO for something big like Uber Europe? May be the salary is as bad as the fares?

With a face like that, I'm sure he is going to have is cherry Uberpoped in jail.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber France Leaders Arrested For Running Illegal Taxi Company*
> *http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/29/uber-france-leaders-arrested-for-running-illegal-taxi-company/*


If I read this correctly, at the end, the Uber Spokesperson quote says the execs were "invited" to a hearing, then taken into custody afterwards. Hahaha sounds like an ambush. If they would have made their intent to 'take into custody' known, I wonder if the execs would have attended that invite or fled? chi1cabby what do you think?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Two Uber execs in France held by police as tensions mount*
*http://venturebeat.com/2015/06/29/two-uber-execs-reportedly-arrested-in-france-as-tensions-mount/*

*Update, 8.45 a.m. (PDT) June 26:*

An Uber spokesperson has confirmed the above with VentureBeat, telling us that two executives "attended a hearing" with French authorities; they are Pierre Dimitri, general manager for Western Europe, andThibaud Simphal, general manager for France. The statement read:

_Our general managers for France and Western Europe today attended a hearing with the French police. We are always happy to answer questions the authorities have about our service - and look forward to resolving these issues. Those discussions are ongoing. In the meantime, we're continuing to ensure the safety of our riders and drivers in France given last week's disturbances._​
A source close to the situation in Paris has also confirmed to VentureBeat that while both Dimitri and Simphal attended the hearing voluntarily - they weren't physically arrested and brought in - they remain in custody and are not free to leave off their own accord. It's believed that no charges have yet been brought against Uber or any Uber representative.


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> He'll be a popular ***** in jail won't he! He will get to enjoy a reaming that UBER hands out to drivers around the world.
> 
> He'll come out after UberPop is banned only to start UberPoke!


I'd share a cell with him and would even be willing to pay the $1 base fare, $.15/min and $1 safe rider fee Uber charges in my market along with our new $12/hour guarantee with two rides minimum per hour.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Executives Detained by Police in Paris*
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...qQIwAA&usg=AFQjCNHyNT1bm6tQpZex8avjtTEN5gUYbQ

_"Two representatives of Uber today went voluntarily to a police hearing that is part of a continuing legal proceeding-they have since been taken into custody," an Uber spokesman said. "Uber is always willing to work with authorities to overcome possible misunderstandings."_

Uber contends the new law that would ban Uberpop itself violates the French constitution and European treaties, and therefore doesn't apply. In a separate court case, Uber is currently challenging the provision before France's constitutional court. The company is also asking the European Union to intercede and block the law.

_'The law is quite straightforward in what it says. But we are concerned that there are very serious issues with the law that make it unconstitutional '

-Pierre-Dimitri Gore-Coty, Uber's General Manager for Western Europe_


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Brady said:


> I'd share a cell with him and would even be willing to pay the $1 base fare, $.15/min and $1 safe rider fee Uber charges in my market along with our new $12/hour guarantee with two rides minimum per hour.


Is that $12/hr guaranteed, fares or pay?


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> Is that $12/hr guaranteed, fares or pay?


Gross fares per hour, not paid/net. It's a bit silly as once operating costs are subtracted even on a cheap vehicle like my Prius, it's well under Michigan's minimum wage.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> Is that $12/hr guaranteed, fares or pay?


What do you think it is?


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> Jesus H Christ, how old is that guy? 25? They can't find an experienced CEO for something big like Uber Europe? May be the salary is as bad as the fares?
> 
> With a face like that, I'm sure he is going to have is cherry Uberpoped in jail.


goddam .... ROFL!!!!!! seriously


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Brady said:


> I'd share a cell with him and would even be willing to pay the $1 base fare, $.15/min and $1 safe rider fee Uber charges in my market along with our new $12/hour guarantee with two rides minimum per hour.


Yey! Giddyup El Presidente!


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Somehow i feel another French revolution will pop up out of this... This time not with Napoleon but Travisoleon @ the helm...


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber France executives to go on trial over UberPop*
http://www.theverge.com/2015/6/30/8867547/uber-france-executives-trial-paris-uberpop


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber France executives to go on trial over UberPop*
> http://www.theverge.com/2015/6/30/8867547/uber-france-executives-trial-paris-uberpop


chi1cabby this article says France Uber Execs charged with misleading business practices and complicity in operating illegal taxi service and illegal treatment of personal data. SHOCK  Chi1 how can this be??????? Trial in September.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Executives Ordered to Stand Trial by French Prosecutors*
*https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...qQIwAA&usg=AFQjCNGg9lJ8sUAwEBPveVH1XdACMU9Vcg*


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

The taxi lobby is so powerful in France, they might bring back the guillotine just for them....


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> The taxi lobby is so powerful in France, they might bring back the guillotine just for them....


I think it was the sheer arrogance and open defiance by the execs that led to these arrests.

_PARIS (Reuters) - French Interior Minister Bernard Cazeneuve said on Friday he had *launched legal action targeting local managers*of U.S.-based ride-sharing service Uber, denouncing the attitude of the company as *"cynical" and"arrogant".*_
*....*
_On Thursday Cazeneuve ordered Paris police to issue a decree banning UberPOP and said cars defying the order would be seized.*Uber France general manager Thibaud Simphal *retorted by saying the measures *"changed nothing"* and that demand for its services in France would continue._

_"The complaint I filed yesterday is wide enough to cover the statements of UberPOP managers," Cazeneuve told RTL, adding that *inciting people to defy the ban was "a criminal offence".*_


----------



## Snowtop (Nov 11, 2014)

I fully expect the French Government to surrender any day now. Travis will be the new President of France soon.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I think it was the sheer arrogance and open defiance by the execs that led to these arrests.
> 
> _PARIS (Reuters) - French Interior Minister Bernard Cazeneuve said on Friday he had *launched legal action targeting local managers*of U.S.-based ride-sharing service Uber, denouncing the attitude of the company as *"cynical" and"arrogant".*_
> *....*
> ...


I think you are right and this isn't just a problem in France. Lots of countries resent the Yanquis.

We americans have a perception problem in most of the world. We are seen as arrogant, overbearing, selfish and bent on world domination.

Uber is the prime example of this perception.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> I think it was the sheer arrogance and open defiance by the execs that led to these arrests.


Agreed! 
I think we need a poll! 
When Uber interviews potential new Execs what loyalty tests must they pass!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> Agreed!
> I think we need a poll!
> When Uber interviews potential new Execs what loyalty tests must they pass!


1. Must be willing to take one for the team. For example, serve jail time...


----------



## Berliner (Oct 29, 2014)

observer said:


> I think you are right and this isn't just a problem in France. Lots of countries resent the Yanquis.
> 
> We americans have a perception problem in most of the world. We are seen as arrogant, overbearing, selfish and bent on world domination.
> 
> Uber is the prime example of this perception.


Nada, you Americans are welcome in Europe, except the typical UberX-Rider ( twentysomething, hipster, nerd, short trip and no tip)


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberRidiculous said:


> Don't forget the word Exceptionalism! The rest of the world thinks America thinks it is Exceptional.
> Sydney Uber do Australians think America thinks it is Exceptional?


Political, Trade, Entertainment and Defense links with the U.S. HAS ensured a super strong relationship between the two countries.

Australia will never forget the many Americans who sacrificed their lives in the pursuit of a safer world in past conflicts that Australia have assisted in.

Australians cut Americans a lot of slack when it comes to obvious cultural differences between our two countries. The Biggest embarrassment that an American brings to a room of Aussies is when they start to loudly proclaim America's obvious superiority, or makes loud observations designed to point local shortcomings.

We don't get that need to self promote, knowing from experience that in a region of many smaller developing countries not insulting neighbours is the best way to build good friendships.

Aussie business folk have great success in Asia because of our desire that any deal provides a win-win for all stakeholders. A typical American (North Eastern, NYC trait) businessman is often adversarial, not happy until a deal shows he is a clear winner and other party the loser. That ensures the "losing" party will white-ant the relationship from that day on.

West Coast, Texan and South Western folk are more chill, I love working with Texans, you always know where you stand with them. It's those North Eastern big city folk that are beyond humility.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Snowtop said:


> I fully expect the French Government to surrender any day now. Travis will be the new President of France soon.


That's FUNNY!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I think it was the sheer arrogance and open defiance by the execs that led to these arrests.
> 
> _PARIS (Reuters) - French Interior Minister Bernard Cazeneuve said on Friday he had *launched legal action targeting local managers*of U.S.-based ride-sharing service Uber, denouncing the attitude of the company as *"cynical" and"arrogant".*_
> *....*
> ...


Biggest issue here is the French have never had to deal with folk that are more arrogant than themselves. It's an affront to their National identity to be outdone in this department.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Biggest issue here is the French have never had to deal with folk that are more arrogant than themselves. It's an affront to their National identity to be outdone in this department.


Awesome! LOL


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Political, Trade, Entertainment and Defense links with the U.S. HAS ensured a super strong relationship between the two countries.
> 
> Australia will never forget the many Americans who sacrificed their lives in the pursuit of a safer world in past conflicts that Australia have assisted in.
> 
> ...


Thanks for satisfying this curiosity! I delete some posts, because I try to be politically correct and I'm not very good at it. lol 
But for the record, I think you are exactly correct, and have validated my suspicions based on readings. Although you may be giving West Coast, Texan and South Western folk too much credit. More chill yes, meaning not too fast, but don't underestimate the 'winner take all' mentality that has managed to infiltrate much of our society. I must stop now.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *The leaders of France and Uber Uber Europe in custody*
> *http://bfmbusiness.bfmtv.com/entreprise/les-deux-dirigeants-d-uber-france-en-garde-a-vue-898199.html*
> 
> _According to "reliable sources" cited by AFP, the two leaders Uber France are currently in custody, on the sidelines of investigations into the controversial application UberPop. This would be *Simphal Thibault* (CEO of Uber France) and Pierre-Dimitri Gore-Coty (CEO of Uber Europe).
> ...


Meh, they've got nothing to worry about. Uber's got their backs and will pay their tickets


----------



## Bob White (Mar 24, 2015)

Can you imagin the guy sending Uber an e-mail saying, "Dudes I just got arresetd for operating an iligal taxi operation in France." 

Then getting a reply, " we are sorry you're experiancing defficalites. Take a photo of the arrest warent and attche it to this email and we will evaluate the situation. 
Informing you if Uber can be of help. If we can help with anyother question please contact us." Dipshit at uber.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Political, Trade, Entertainment and Defense links with the U.S. HAS ensured a super strong relationship between the two countries.
> 
> Australia will never forget the many Americans who sacrificed their lives in the pursuit of a safer world in past conflicts that Australia have assisted in.
> 
> ...


I used to deal with a few Australians, selling them transmissions, engines, blocks, rearends, body parts and complete cars by the container load.

All extremely friendly and as you stated very good businessmen. One that comes to mind is the late John Taverna of John Taverna Chassis in Melbourne, I believe.

Great racer, car builder, businessman but most of all one great person.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Suspends UberPOP In France Following Turmoils And Arrests*
*http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/03/uber-stops-uberpop-in-france-following-turmoils-and-arrests/*


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber Suspends UberPOP In France Following Turmoils And Arrests*
> *http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/03/uber-stops-uberpop-in-france-following-turmoils-and-arrests/*


This should have its own thread. More EU countrys will follow. Italy most likely next, as it is there is NO uber available south of Rome. You just don't step over the "Mafia" turf.


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

The French should bring back the use of the guillotine. Events like this would become more exciting. Off to the chateau d'if with him!


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber Suspends UberPOP In France Following Turmoils And Arrests*
> *http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/03/uber-stops-uberpop-in-france-following-turmoils-and-arrests/*


Interesting article! It says UberPop may have just been a distraction to other Uber services that WERE controversial but now in light of UberPop, not so much anymore. THAT would not surprise me. Instead of fighting controversy over core Uber services, Uber introduced an UberPop service that inspired much more controversy, so now when Uber pulled it back, the first controversy pales in comparison. 
chi1cabby does 'The Art of War' say anything about THAT tactic? lol (I didn't read it, but I will someday)


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Bob White said:


> Can you imagin the guy sending Uber an e-mail saying, "Dudes I just got arresetd for operating an iligal taxi operation in France."
> 
> Then getting a reply, " we are sorry you're experiancing defficalites. Take a photo of the arrest warent and attche it to this email and we will evaluate the situation.
> Informing you if Uber can be of help. If we can help with anyother question please contact us." Dipshit at uber.


Can't wait to do the survey on that one.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

What's the difference between this UberPop and UberX?


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> What's the difference between this UberPop and UberX?


UberPop in France is = UberX in U.S.
I think they have UberX in France which is an upgrade maybe with taxi like requirements. chi1cabby did I answer this correctly?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> What's the difference between this UberPop and UberX?


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...IoADAB&usg=AFQjCNF1QIQ53rbt0OB3OZ__NnvLKAmdbg

_Unlike its other offerings, such as Uber X, which uses trained drivers in possession of minicab licences, UberPop uses an app to connect clients with private car-owners, who charge for rides but do not have any training or licence._

*UberX* in mainland Europe: Minicab licence, Vehicle for Hire insurance.
*UberPOP* in mainland Europe: regular Driver's License, Contingent & Secondary Liability insurance.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

So UberPop in France is the same as uberX in the U.S. And uberX in France is the same as uberTaxi in the U.S..?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> So UberPop in France is the same as uberX in the U.S.


Like UberX was in the U.S. till early last year. No regulations, Contingent insurance.


Yuri Lygotme said:


> And uberX in France is the same as uberTaxi in the U.S..?


Like UberX in NYC & UK, with some regulations, licences & commercial livery insurance.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> What's the difference between this UberPop and UberX?


Same just different name. Although, I believe the cars are much nicer in France and I'm sure the pricing is much higher.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Bob White said:


> Can you imagin the guy sending Uber an e-mail saying, "Dudes I just got arresetd for operating an iligal taxi operation in France."
> 
> Then getting a reply, " we are sorry you're experiancing defficalites. Take a photo of the arrest warent and attche it to this email and we will evaluate the situation.
> Informing you if Uber can be of help. If we can help with anyother question please contact us." Dipshit at uber.


Definitely don't want to go to Uber Support with this kind of problem LOL


----------



## leadcurescancer (Jan 19, 2015)

Do you lot realise that the legal system in France is different, you are GUILTY until proven innocent. Uber may have their back but it might be other parts these buys need to worry about. I hear French jail time is a lot less desirable than even Amerikan(deliberate misspelling) Jails are.
BTW I love the way the frogs protest but do not put flour in my car I will beat the bejesus out of you.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Sweden in hot water over UberPOP driver checks*
*http://www.thelocal.se/20150707/uber-sweden-in-hot-water-over-driver-checks*


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber Sweden in hot water over UberPOP driver checks*
> *http://www.thelocal.se/20150707/uber-sweden-in-hot-water-over-driver-checks*


Training? What training? Like that journalist I got no training, besides watching a 4minute video online, and did not met anyone and nobody inspected my car.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> Training? What training? Like that journalist I got no training, besides watching a 4minute video online, and did not met anyone and nobody inspected my car.


I didn't even watch a video. No inspection until I found out AFTER being activated that I was actually illegal and needed to get a city license. Uber told me and made me do NOTHING in order to drive.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Bob White said:


> Can you imagin the guy sending Uber an e-mail saying, "Dudes I just got arresetd for operating an iligal taxi operation in France."
> 
> Then getting a reply, " we are sorry you're experiancing defficalites. Take a photo of the arrest warent and attche it to this email and we will evaluate the situation.
> Informing you if Uber can be of help. If we can help with anyother question please contact us." Dipshit at uber.


You forgot "Thanks for reaching out. "


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> This should have its own thread. More EU countrys will follow. Italy most likely next, as it is there is NO uber available south of Rome. You just don't step over the "Mafia" turf.


Italy courts have ruled UberPOP illegal. Victory for the taxis. 
*"Uberpop, il tribunale conferma:*
*l'app è illegale. Vittoria dei tassisti"*

*http://milano.corriere.it/notizie/c...3c-11e5-9a08-f80f881ecc8e.shtml?refresh_ce-cp*

*UberPOP is no longer available in Italy, period. *


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Milan court upholds UberPop Italy ban*
*Unofficial taxi service does not limit pollution, traffic*
*http://www.ansa.it/english/news/sci...ban_4547cdcc-71a4-4cd2-ae5c-354d68d8211d.html*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*French Constitutional Council Rejects Uber Appeal of Transport Law Banning Uberpop*
*https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...3QZg4n&usg=AFQjCNH0FcWILEFfjStfDxdYgzy4bXWqjQ*

_It also is a difficult sign for Uber's top two top executives in Paris, who face trial on Sept. 30 on allegations of violating that law among other charges._


----------



## Berliner (Oct 29, 2014)

"France’s Constitutional Council ruled late Tuesday that a provision of a new law that makes operating a system like Uberpop punishable with prison time is in accordance with France’s constitution."

I guess TK don´t need any passport no more. Travelling around the world could be a dangerous experience for him.


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

Uber is trying to get ALL NATIONAL LAWS (FRANCE, ITALY, ETC.) negated by the European Court of Justice (ECJ). It's called pre-emption. Is the fix in?

*https://www.theparliamentmagazine.eu/articles/news/eu-commission-launches-study-uber*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*French Appeals Court Fines Uber €150,000*
*http://www.wsj.com/articles/BL-DGB-44281*

PARIS -A French appeals court on Monday ordered Uber Technologies Inc. to pay a €150,000 fine, the latest flare-up in an ongoing conflict between the car-hailing company and the French government.

In a decision issued Monday, the Paris Court of Appeals rejected Uber's challenge to a 2014 criminal-court decision that had found the company guilty of deceptive commercial practices in its advertising for a now-shuttered service that used drivers without professional licenses.

In addition to boosting the initial €100,000 fine the lower court had set last year, Monday's ruling also ordered the company to post a notice on its blog of its conviction for deceptive commercial practices in February and March of 2014, according to a copy of the decision supplied by Uber.

An Uber spokesman said that the company has not decided if it will appeal again, and added that losing the appeal "will not impact the service we offer in France today which is provided entirely by professional drivers."

The rejection of the appeal is a new setback for Uber in France, where its two top executives face several criminal charges that could result in jail terms. The company has been in a standoff with the French government for two years, with officials enforcing rules to rein in its business and Uber launching an array of legal challenges in a bid to maintain its growth.

The heart of the dispute is Uber's decision in February 2014 to launch a service called UberPop in Paris-the first time it offered a service without professional drivers in Europe. The company billed the service as ride-sharing and it took off because of its low prices. But the French government immediately labeled it as an illegal taxi service and sought to shut it down.

France's consumer protection agency decided in the spring of 2014 to press charges against the company for deceptively claiming that UberPop was legal, even though the agency said that it was not. In Monday's decision, the court upheld the criminal court's logic in convicting Uber.

That fall, the government also passed a law explicitly banning services like UberPop, but Uber kept operating the service until July 2015, when its top executives in France, Pierre-Dimitri Gore-Coty and Thibaud Simphal were personally charged with crimes. Their case is set to be heard in February.

Uber has appealed the French law at issue in the executives' case to the European Union's executive arm, which is now considering whether the French law conforms with EU treaties.

Sam Schechner CONNECT


----------

